# A Bee and a spider



## Marco (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## timethief (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice Macro Marco. I'm loving the colors.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 14, 2012)

Love the color and detail.


----------



## dalex100 (Oct 15, 2012)

The first picture is awesome. I really like it. The colors are nice. Well done!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 15, 2012)

The bee photo is _*MONEY*_!  Great shot!


----------



## sleist (Oct 15, 2012)

That bee shot is very nice.  Agree that colors are very pleasing as well.


----------



## Mully (Oct 15, 2012)

Great shots! The bee shot is not easy to get and you nailed it. Show us more


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice work on the bee. Spider ain't bad either.


----------



## fonsolo (Oct 21, 2012)

That first pic is awesome. The polin on its legs looks like 80s leg warmers, lol.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 21, 2012)

timethief said:


> Very nice *Macro Marco*. I'm loving the colors.



Tripped me out


----------



## Marco (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks all 
I decided for these ones to up the iso and use natural light(too lazy to get out the flash  )


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've always wanted to capture those types of spiders! They seem so cool! Great shots!


----------



## Camdren (Oct 23, 2012)

The only thing that has compelled me to utter the word WOW is the perfect timing. The timing is no doubt awesome and the whole credit goes to the person who has soot it. Nice pics with fabulous color combination.


----------

